# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  قبولی در پیش دانشگاهی

## Rotbe1konour96

سلام دوستان.
درسته که اگر امتحانات خرداد رو افتادی می تونی شهریور بری امتحان بدی و اگر قبول شدی بازم می تونی بری دانشگاه و لازم نیست نگران این باشیم که چون خرداد قبول نشدیم دیگه دانشگاه نمی شه رفت؟

----------


## 1rasoul_fattahi

بله شهریور قبول بشی حله

----------


## 1rasoul_fattahi

شما کنکورم که ثبت نام میکنی یه گزینه هست میزنی مدرک پیش رو تا اخر شهریور جور میکنم

----------

